#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > Entrance Exams & Scholarship Alerts >  >  MBA 2013 Admissions at BITS, Pilani

## KrazyKanika

*Applications are invited for admission to MBA programme at Pilani Campus for academic year 2013-14*

*Eligibility for Admissions:*

Any  Integrated first degree of BITS or B.E./B.Tech in Engineering  disciplines from other recognized universities with a minimum of 60%  aggregate marks.

*Admission Modality:*

Admissions  to MBA programme of BITS, Pilani, at its Pilani campus, for the I  Semester 2013-14 will be made on the basis of CAT 2012 and group  discussion and interview(s) of candidates. Candidates may be shortlisted  based on their CAT scores. Such shortlisted candidates will have to  appear for Group Discussion and Interview to be held in Pilani during  April/May 2013.

*Applications:* Applications can be submitted ONLINE at

http://www.bitsadmission.com/mba/BITSMBAAPPLY/start.asp

The  application fee is Rs. 1000/-. The fee payment can be made in one of  the following modes: 1. Payment by Credit Cards (All credit cards issued  by Master and Visa) or Payment by debit Cards (Debit cards issued by  VISA of select banks, namely (Andhra Bank, Axis Bank, Barclays Bank,  Canara Bank, City Union Bank, Corporation Bank, Deutsche Bank, HDFC  Bank, ICICI Bank, IOB Bank, Kotak bank, Standard Chartered, SBI,  Syndicate bank, Federal Bank, Karur Vysya Bank, GE Money financial  services.)

2. Payment through Net Banking  (Allahabad Bank, Axis Bank, Bank of Baroda, Bank of India, Bank of  Rajasthan, Corporation Bank, Federal Bank, HDFC Bank, ICICI Bank,  Karnataka Bank, Oriental Bank of Commerce, South Indian Bank, Vijaya  Bank, Yes Bank, Citi Bank).

3. By cash  payment at all ICICI Bank branches through a challan which is to be  printed from this website while registering if you choose challan mode  of Payment.

*Last date for submission of applications is (5.00 P.M.) on 10th December 2012.*

*Visit the link: http://www.bitsadmission.com/mba/Bit...ar13-14%29.pdf

*Source:IndiaEducationDiary






  Similar Threads: BITS , Pilani Notifies for ME/M.Pharm/MBA Admissions, Fees, Last Date 2014 BITS Pilani M Tech admission 2014 | BITS Pilani fee | BITS Pilani placement BITS Pilani and VIT won't participate in JEE 2013 BITS Pilani Goa Campus 2011 Admissions |Cut Offs,Ranking, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion BITS Pilani 2011-2015 Batch Admissions | Placements, Fee Structure, Procedures Discussion

----------

